# RNS-510 Retrofit



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be doing mine, along with the Media Extender and the new Cell Phone Integration after I get back from China next week, Any pointers or other advice from anyone who has already done one will be much appreicated... 
Full write up will be provided once it's all working...
Problem Statement



























_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:20 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

Make sure you have the latest version of VCDS with the dongle. That will be needed to make it work with dynaudio. It doesn't work with dynaudio out of the box. Must be programmed then rebooted. When you're done press the <> and brightness button. That will reboot it and it will be working with dynaudio. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding
The instructions to code it. Make sure you long code to 05.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

IM'd 
Brad


----------



## Brendan540 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (bhb399mm)*

Out of everyone Mark, I'm not suprised you'd be the one to tackle this.







I remember seeing your A pillar the day after your baby showed up.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (Brendan540)*

The RNS510 went in with no problems, and the infromation provided above got the Dynaudio working fine. The New Bluetooth integration is working fine, however I got stuck on the Media Extender, I just need the special tool to move pins around on the wiring harness. Then I'll just need to confirm whether or not the Smarttop still works OK.
And Brendan, you'll love this one, I'll need to decide how to mount the iPod in the glove compartment and order a blank to replace the current Ipod mount for the MFD2 !
One thing, for anyone who tries this, note that in the EOS the RNS510 will not eject the disc unless the key is in the ignitition. Apparently this is different from all other models.
Oh BTW Brendan, it would have been so much easier if VW had supplied the RNS510 in the first place instead of that that system based on circa 1900's technology.









_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:12 PM 12-13-2008_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:22 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Brendan540 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

I think that CD changer is still floating around the office, quite some time later.







I was tempted to just take it home and sell it on eBay, or install it in the Rabbit we took it out of so it could have a 12 CD changer. 
Odd nature of life. I'd like to see the 510 in person sometime. Give me a call and we'll grab a cup of coffee or lunch and chat VW's. It's been awhile.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (Brendan540)*

Retro-fit is going fairly well..
Here are some pics...
First the FISCON unit which finally integrates the phone into the car properly..
















Menus in the RNS-510 and MFD
























Tried a different Microphone placement.. Appears to work well


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

Also, the unit playing music from the internal hard-drive (standard windows WMA format) 




















_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:36 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

It's all done and working now.. (Well I still need the Sirus antenna extension cable) but other than that it's all done and working. I can do a full write up if anyone's interested.


----------



## schmittg (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

omg! I am in love... when I was buying my new eos this past summer I was looking at the dvd navi that was offered then and hated it.... i went back to the dealer to play with this new one and love it.... just they told me there was no way for me to get it in my 2008 eos.... how much time and effort did that take?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (schmittg)*

Depending on how far you go about 2-5 hours, the other thing to remember is that is ain't exactly cheap. Shall I take that a request for the gory details....








What's your current config with respect to Head Unit, Dynaudio, CD, iPod, Aux (inc location) Satellite and Hands-Free Phone, and what do you want to end up with. 
At the end of the day the MDI (which adds proper iPOD support) and reconnecting the AUX in (which in my case was in the glove box) provided the biggest headaches. I was starting with a MFD2. 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:02 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

Please do the write-up and include the total cost.
I currently have the Dynaudio set-up and would like the full/true solution - RNS-510 plus bluetooth, etc.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_It's all done and working now.. (Well I still need the Sirus antenna extension cable) but other than that it's all done and working. I can do a full write up if anyone's interested.



_Modified by liquid stereo at 4:24 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (liquid stereo)*

liquid_stereo,
NAR Eos has 2 OEM parts for bluetooth 
1Z0 035 729 A - Option Code: 9W3 High NAR all purpose phone prep
1K8 035 730 - Option Codes: 9W2 and 9W8 car phone prep.
Somewhere in this thread you'll find the dynaudio programming instructions. Of course you'll need to download VCDS 805.1 or the latest beta and buy the dongle to program it.


----------



## schmittg (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (mark_d_drake)*

i'm not the best with all these VW part numbers.... I have an 08 Eos with the premium dynaudio with the worst ipod adapter ever (if you ask me, the factory one). 
I have the 6disc cd changer and no bluetooth right now. I do have a XM sat radio unit (i changed the factory sirius one with one from an '06, they are the same exact unit except for the provider....)
I would love the navi and both aux-in and the newer ipod connections. if bluetooth isn't too hard i'd do that to.
thanks for the info!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (schmittg)*

OK, given that at least two people are interested I'll do the write up. I sourced my parts via Rich at OEMPL.US. You might be able to source them elsewhere, but I can recommend rich..
The one thing I'm not sure about is the XM vs Sirus thing. AFAIK the RNS-510 comes with Sirus built in, so it doesn't use the seperate reciever found in the 07 and 08 models, but I'm not sure where that leaves an XM subscriber, particularly in view of the merger. 
Also, as has been pointed out there now appears to be an OEM bluetooth adaptor, I'm not sure how that would work compared to the Fiscon unit I'm using. Anyway I'll start on the write up this week..


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: RNS-510 Retrofit (schmittg)*

The RNS-510 is not compatible with XM. Only Sirius but there is a package that gives you the best of XM. Many of the XM channels are now on Sirius so yeah you will need to switch. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
This might be a good VCDS dongle to buy for an EOS. It's cheaper and works well. VCDS 805.1 is needed to program dynaudio. The writeup will tell you how to program for Dynaudio. Yes you have to code it for dynaudio or else it won't work right. 
http://www.rns510.com has the MDI. I recommend the glove box MDI since that frees up the armrest. It's cheaper too. The MDI does support Aux in. 000 051 446 D but you can get an aux in port if you want. rns510.com sells them with the iPod cable which is part number 000 051 446 C.


----------

